# Gentoo + Openmosix + Xen

## Manuelixm

Ciao a tutti, ho un quesito da porvi, ultimamente sono riuscito ad acquistare 2 pezzi di antiquariato della ibm identici. Sono 2 intellistation dual CPU 500MHz, con questo hardware volevo chiedervi se era possibile creare un cluster tramite Openmosix sul quale far girare xen.

Nel forum ho trovato informazioni riguardo a xen ma su un'unica macchina con n processori. L'howto di riferimento sono questi:

Xen wiki

Openmosix Howto

La scelta di questa possibile soluzione è di ridurre il parco macchine che ho in casa (la corrente costa  :Wink: ) e accentrare il tutto in un'unica struttura. La mia idea era di creare una macchina virtuale per il firewall, una macchina virtuale per il server web/ftp, una macchina virtuale per il DB Mysql/postgresql e una macchina per il fileserver. Probabilmente sono troppo ottimista, ma se qualcuno mi può indicare se sono totalmente fuori dal mondo o il tutto è fattibile, glie ne sarei molto grato.

Grazie in anticipo a tutti.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

non possono bastare dei semplici vserver senza scomodare xen?

----------

## Manuelixm

Da qello che leggo teoricamente un vserver potrebbe bastare infatti alla peggio devio su questa soluzione comunque molto interessante. Resto sempre in attesa di suggerimenti sulla mia prima ipotesi.

Grazie mille ProT-0-TypE.

[EDIT]

Ho guardato la documentazione di vserver, anche se il progetto è molto interessante mi sembra che xen potrebbe essere più interessante come soluzione anche per il fatto che posso installare altri sistemi operativi. Potrei avere capito male, qualcuno che ha utilizzato sia xen che vserver potrebbe indicarmi le sue impressioni?

Grazie ancora.

----------

## Dr.Dran

Ciao, beh io posso darti solo la mia esperienza per quanto riguarda OpenMosix.

 Dunque allo stato attuale puoi utilizzare come versione stabile efunzionante solo quella basata sul kernel 2.4.x e quindi senza Xen integrato; per quello che riguarda la versione 2.6.x con il supporto a Xen è stata rilasciata una versione di prova però con il sistema di migrazione dei processi manuale e non automatico... quindi siamo ancora lontani per una proposta di installazione su sistemi di produzione, anche se casalinghi come il tuo...

beh Vserver non l'ho ancora utilizzato, ma proverei eventualmente anche l'opzione UML (User Mode Linux) oppure quella un pò + lente e meno performante di qemu (cioè utilizzo delle macchine virtuali su partizioni virtuali e faccio tutto...) anche se però a livello di sicurezza non mi sentirei troppo tranquillo a implemtneare un firewall virtuale su una macchina per il fatto che utilizzerei delle interfaccie di rete virtuali che fanno da bridge l'una con l'altra sull'interfaccia di rete reale... mmm e se qualche "brava" persona magari per colpa mia che non ho configurati tutto bene scopre il giochino e sfrutta un TOS per entrare e bucare la macchina?

Beh ecco alcune considerazionei da porsi...   :Wink: 

Ciauz   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [EDIT]
> 
> Ho guardato la documentazione di vserver, anche se il progetto è molto interessante mi sembra che xen potrebbe essere più interessante come soluzione anche per il fatto che posso installare altri sistemi operativi. Potrei avere capito male, qualcuno che ha utilizzato sia xen che vserver potrebbe indicarmi le sue impressioni?
> ...

 

Anche con i vserver puoi installare diversi os, ma ovviamente SOLO linux visto che tutti condividono lo stesso kernel

Il vantaggio è che usando appunto un solo kernel risparmi risorse

----------

## makoomba

gli altri non so, ma xen è fenomenale.

le prestazioni sono praticamente identiche alla macchina reale.

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> gli altri non so, ma xen è fenomenale.
> 
> le prestazioni sono praticamente identiche alla macchina reale.

 

Ehm... puoi indicarmi un howto per configurare XEN su Gentoo?

Grazie e Ciauz  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Xen_and_Gentoo

----------

## makoomba

ho seguito quello sul wiki, ma c'erano alcuni errori.

poi ho postato sul forum e nessuno mi ha cagato

dopo svariate bestemmie in aramaico, ho scoperto l'arcano e tutto ha funzionato come doveva.

non so se abbiano corretto il wiki, cmq puoi cominciare seguendo quello.

se hai attivato il supporto alle nptl, devi disabilitarlo e ricompilare le glibc (xen non gradisce nptl , ma forse la storia è cambiata => informati)

quando compili il dom0, per prima cosa controlla che sia abilitato il PCI.

----------

## Dr.Dran

Ricevuo Capo  :Very Happy: 

In questi giorni mi sbizzarrisco  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Manuelixm

Da quello che vedo sul sito ufficiale di openmosix allo stato attuale quello che chiedo non è ancora possibile:

 *Quote:*   

> 2006-01-23 - Xen + openMosix 2.6.15 released to Developers only; the Migration bug is gone; User Features are Not Ready.  

 

quindi credo che per il mio momento l'unica soluzione che più si avvicina alle mie richieste rimane vserver... attenderò ulteriori sviluppi  :Wink:  o l'alternativa a xen tramite vmware.

----------

## makoomba

con quell'hardware, le prestazioni sono importanti, quindi io mi orienterei su xen.

ho fatto qualche prova creando dei server virtuali uclibc + gcc -Os + dropbear

su un vecchio athlon-xp 1500, con 512mb di ram, ne giravano tranquillamente una ventina contemporaneamente.

puoi configurare due server "reali" identici e suddividere i domU in base al carico.

tieni conto che xen gestisce anche la migrazione "al volo" del server virtuale da una macchina e l'altra.

----------

## Manuelixm

makoomba ti voglio troppo bene  :Wink:  non avevo pensato a questa soluzione, ma su un dual PIII 500 MHz girerà bene xen con quello che ci voglio fare?

----------

## makoomba

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> makoomba ti voglio troppo bene  non avevo pensato a questa soluzione, ma su un dual PIII 500 MHz girerà bene xen con quello che ci voglio fare?

 

xen, in termini di prestazioni, ha un impatto quasi nullo sul sistema.

se ci gira l'istanza "reale", al 99% va anche quella virtuale.

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> makoomba ti voglio troppo bene  non avevo pensato a questa soluzione, ma su un dual PIII 500 MHz girerà bene xen con quello che ci voglio fare?

 

Mi sono documentato e mi associo a quello che dice Makoomba... inoltre tieni conto che i server che vuoi mettere su, spero per uso casalingo o semi-professionale (cioè non da hosting) credo che siano sufficienti, l'unica cosa non lesinerei sulla RAm e li espanderei fino al massimo (tanto per quello che costa...) ma questo è un mio parere  :Very Happy: 

P.S: Xen non è assolutamente simile a qemu o vmware e le prestazioni sono superiori, visto che la virtualizzazione è totalmente differente da questi due... diciamo che gli altri sono emulatori, invece xen crea macchine che condividono le medesime risorse... eh eh eh la mia spiegazione è moooolto semplicistica... quindi prendila con le pinze, semmai documentati personalmente  :Very Happy: 

P.P.S: infatti openmosix è ancora troppo lontano... e la versiona per kernel 2.4 ha tutte le limitazioni di quel kernel e poi non è + sviluppata... il problema e il relativo vantaggio quando sarà finito... è che openmosix trasporta in userspace molte di quelle feature che prima erano legata al kernel space, vedi la migrazione e compagnia bella... spero ci saranno anche belle novità sulla memoria RAM distribuita (anche se il grosso collo di bottiglia sono le interfaccie di comunicazione... che possono avere latenze molto alte... beh non volgio dilungarmi se no ti annoierei... 

Ciauz   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Manuelixm

X DranXXX non mi annoi affatto, anzi la cosa è estremamente interessante, comunque mi sto documentando anche io (anzi il primo serverino sta nascendo). Il mio progetto è casalingo e non si pone come sistema per hosting, troppe limitazioni esterne. La principale finalità è avere un buon ambiente per gestire al meglio il mio lavoro e sviluppare qualcosa di carino. Spero vivamente che esca qualcosa per sfruttare le potenzialità di openmosix più xen in modo da aumentare la potenza di calcolo. Per ora provo la strada di xen e attendo ulteriori sviluppi o consigli, grazie mille per ora.

----------

## Dr.Dran

Ciao Manuelixn!!!

Ho riesumato questo tuo post per saper come si e sviluppata la tua situazione, nel senso che mi interessa sapere se hai avuto problemi con XEN oppure no, cosa che sto studiando e che mi sta appassionando.

A presto comprero' un processore AMD x2 (il piu' economico...) con socket AMD2 che dovrebbe supportare l'architettura VST e poi da quello mi sbizzarriro' e vi faro' sapere eh eh eh solo che l'idea che ho in mente allo stato attuale mi porta ad utilizzare UML che non e' il massimo...

Cheers

Franco

----------

## Manuelixm

La situazione si è evoluta in altra direzione, nel mio caso dovevo usare anche sistemi operativi microsoft e siccome l'hardware non supporta VT, ho dovuto scegliere vmware.

Sotto vmware le cose sono molto semplici e ti permettono di creare architetture e progetti in poco tempo.

Ti dico che xen è sempre nei miei interessi, ma per ora tra lavoro e studio non posso sperimentare, so che il progetto si è evoluto notevolmente e se non erro anche con tools grafici.

----------

## Dr.Dran

Ciao!!!

Bene, capisco, quindi non hai provato il nuovo XEN... beh anche io cerco di tenere sott'occhio tutte le nuove soluzioni di virtualizzazione (anche se proprio nuove non sono visto che la prima a ideare il concetto fu IBM negli anni 70 con le prime macchine VMS).

Avevo intenzione di sperimentare XEN appena vuto un pò di tempo e il materiale necessario... per il momento l'ho provato con una OpenSuse e va bene... solo che chiaramente non ho sfruttato nulla delle nuove features era solo una prova e basta....

Bene appena abbiamo novità ci aggiorniamo ti va?

Cheers

Franco

----------

## Manuelixm

Sicuramente, anzi così facendo alimenti la mia voglia di sapere... sistemo un po' di roba e sistemo subito il dual 833 per i vari test  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

E comunque complimenti per la scelta delle macchine!   :Cool: 

----------

